# Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo all
Hab jetzt schon Fred´s zum Thema gelesen ,aber nichts gefunden ob man den "Baum" irgendwie vorbereiten muss zum Wassereinsatz ?
Hab heute mehrere Wurzeln und Baumteile gefunden und erstmal in den Garten gelegt.
Einige sehen so aus als ob sie schon länger rumgelegen haben .
Jetzt mal der Grund zum Fred- TAG !
Es sind auch Welche dabei die auf ihrer Liegefläche noch Reste der Rinde haben . Diese Rinde ist teilweise schon beim verrotten und da liegt das Problem , darauf befinden sich auch Schimmelsporen !!!
Reicht es nun diese Rinde abzumachen und den Rest bis nächstes Jahr liegen zu lassen ?
Oder sollte man die Teile noch kochen oder so ?
Oder doch nur Garten - DEKO ?
LG Andre


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Hallo Andre,

ich hab mir erlaubt, Deinen Thread-Titel mal etwas anzuhübschen - er war ein wenig mißverständlich.


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Hallo Andre,

hast du einen Hochdruckreiniger? Damit einfach das Holz abblasen und der Dreck und die angegammelten Teile __ fliegen weg. 

Wichtig ist nur das es kein ganz frisches Holz ist, das gammelt zunächst auch unterwasser.


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Andre,
auch wenn einer schreibt, dass es bei ihm das Wasser klar gemacht hat, ist das noch keine Garantie für eine Anwendung wo anders.
Ich persönlich würde keine extra Biomasse in den Teich bringen, die langsam vor sich hingammelt.
Es gibt spezielle Moorwurzeln, die schon länger im Wasser waren und kaum noch was absondern.

Was soll nun der Nutzen von Holz im Wasser sein?
Tut mir leid, dass ich zu deiner Fragestellung nichts beitragen kann.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Hallo


> Was soll nun der Nutzen von Holz im Wasser sein?


Ich wollte es nur zur Ufer "Tarnung" nutzen ! 
LG Andre


----------



## Geisy (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Hi Andre

Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich werd wohl meinen/deinen Teich auch mal damit dekorieren.

Ich würde es auch erst einmal ohne Rinde im Garten liegen lassen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jochen (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Hi Andre,

von Nadelgehölzen würde ich abraten, auch wenn es schimmelt oder fault käme das nicht in den Teich, harziges Holz auch nicht.

Bei mir liegen Stämme von Buche, Eiche, Schwarzerle und eine Kirschbaumwurzel seit 2005 im und am Teich,
konnte bisher noch nichts negatives dabei beobachten.

Das Holz wurde geschlagen und mindestens ein Jahr getrocknet und dann mit Rinde und auch bemoost verwendet,
Bilder gibt es zur genüge in gefühlten uralten Themen... hier im Forum.

aber wie schon geschrieben faulende Sachen kämen bei mir nicht ins Wasser.

Gruss,
jochen


----------



## Mathias2508 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Moin Andre,
ich würde das Holz erstmal reinigen und dabei alle losen Teile entfernen,und dann trocken lagern wenn möglich.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Hallo
@ Jochen
Sind keine Nadelhölzer ! Da sie sehr knöchrig aussehen tippe ich eher auf alten "__ Rotdorn" oder so etwas . Das Holz selber sieht so aus wie Totholz also total grau ! Da aber bei einen Teil Rinde dran wahr die ein Sporenbefall hat kam die Frage. Was jetz noch sein kann ,das die Rinde nicht von dem Holz war und es nur drauf lag .
LG Andre
Wenn du dein Uferbau ein Fred verpasst hast dann hab ich den bestimmt schon gelesen !
Kenne auch die Ausführungen von Karsten (Eichenextrakt und mehr) !


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Hallo
Ick schon wieder !
Hab noch ein , 
es könnte auch ein alter Wachholder gewesen sein . Ist der zu den Nadelhölzer´n zu zählen ? Hab da noch nie Ausharzungen gesehen 
LG Andre 
Mach heute Nachmittag mal Foddos !


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Servus

Ich hatte ja an meinem ST auch ne Menge Holz im Wasser ... 

Im Hintergrund erkennbar


 

im Eis


 

 

Uferrandgestaltung, sind viele sehr gut Bilder dabei


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Danke Helmut
Den Fred kenn ich , da schrieb ja Jochen ! Er ist auch Schuld ! 
Nee das gefällt mir sehr gut, es lockert halt die Steinsetzungen am Ufer wieder auf ! 
Mir geht es auch nicht um das Thema Holz (baumstämme) im Wasser sondern um die Sporen (Schimmel) Es gibt doch auch Pilze die nicht giftig sind !
LG Andre


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

So und hier mal die Bilder !
  

So und jetzt mal das Korpusdelikti !? 

  

LG Andre


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*



haus rein !

 jeder Vogelschiss ist "gefährlicher"

mfG


----------



## Tinky (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

Hallo,

habe hier und auf den Fotos von Digicat festgestellt, dass ich auch einen Baumstamm/ eine Wurzel im Teich haben möchte! 

Das Thema wurde doch bestimmt schon häufiger diskutiert - hat vielleicht jemand einen Link?
Die Suche liefert zu viele Ergebnisse, wo das Ganze nur am Rande behandelt wurde...

Wie geht man vor:
Das Hoolz erst 1-2 Jahre trocknen?
Welche Sorten kommen in Frage?
usw.
Ich würde das gerne im Flachwassereich platzieren, so dass 2/3 unter - und 1/3 über Wasser wäre. Quasi als Landeplatz für Insekten und Jagdgrund für die __ Frösche!

LG Tinky


----------



## karsten. (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Baumstamm im Teich - wie vorbereiten?*

den  und den oder den

von Vorteil :
Holz was schon im Wasser gelegen hat,
Eiche,Erle,Robinie , ...Nadelhölzer ,keine Buche 
möglichst mit  Hochdruck reinigen


mfG


----------



## Ls650tine (30. Apr. 2021)

Das Forum ist einfach klasse... Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem dekorativen Ast für den Teich und auf dieses Thema gestoßen.
Könnte ich auch Magnolie nehmen? 

LG Tine


----------

